# Guys: Your Penis Size?



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

If the girls can do it, we can. According to statistics, I'm pretty short. Just under 5 inches, above average girth (6).

Haha, you're blushing already. But I wanna purge this once and for all:

*Thick, thin, long, short....no one cares. Least of all the chics.* Does Size Matter to Women? < (link)

Just be honest.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Honestly i never measured.
Grow up.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Honestly i never measured.
> Grow up.


Rather unwarranted, mister.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's fairly average in length and girth, but it's not anywhere near as important as other parts of myself. I would much rather concern myself with the size of my brain, not the size of my groin.

I think men need to stop being so insecure about the size of their genitals. If it can do the task it evolved to do, then why should we be so bothered about how long it is or how wide it is?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

All these people bashing guys "grow up" "don't be insecure" blahblahblah while I agree I think your comments are made in vain as telling guys to be secure about their penis is like women being secure about their looks, probly won't happen till they're in their 30's, maybe late 20's.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> All these people bashing guys "grow up" "don't be insecure" blahblahblah while I agree I think your comments are made in vain as telling guys to be secure about their penis is like women being secure about their looks, probly won't happen till they're in their 30's, maybe late 20's.


That's true, and society is the main cause of this insecurity.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes FUCK SOCIETY, time to go back to the caves...all i need is a blanket and a couple of cute perc female members to keep me warm. Guys find another cave this one is taken.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Yes FUCK SOCIETY, time to go back to the caves...all i need is a blanket and a couple of cute perc female members to keep me warm. Guys find another cave this one is taken.


A couple of cute perc female members to keep you warm? Sure you don't already live in a cave?

Society can be reformed to be less oppressive, less of a policing boot stamping it's stereotypes and gender roles on everyone. Society can survive without the idiotic impossible ideals that have no place in reality.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a micro-penis


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

You mean internet dicks? Mine's huge 

Anyway, size doesn't matter, dicks don't even matter unless you want a baby  the average female finds it hard to orgasm up there anyway, now include the time limit of a male and his dick going limp. FAIL. If they want effective penetration, if they actually orgasm from it without having to take an hour then you could do that with your fingers. Or even better, your tongue because it's only the opening nerves and g-spot that trigger_ real_ pleasure. 

Yup, that's right, your penis is useless with a condom on it :tongue:. So wtf would you worry about how big it is?


----------



## Anhedonic Lake (May 9, 2010)

My partner has a ten inch penis.:tongue:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Anhedonic Lake said:


> My partner has a ten inch penis.:tongue:


Ouch. Dump him.



You might choke, too.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> You mean internet dicks? Mine's huge
> 
> Anyway, size doesn't matter, dicks don't even matter unless you want a baby  the average female finds it hard to orgasm up there anyway, now include the time limit of a male and his dick going limp. FAIL. If they want effective penetration, if they actually orgasm from it without having to take an hour then you could do that with your fingers. Or even better, your tongue because it's only the opening nerves and g-spot that trigger_ real_ pleasure.
> 
> Yup, that's right, your penis is useless with a condom on it :tongue:.


Well then I must not be "average" because I have no problem having multiple orgasms with my partner's dick. And I like it so much better than the digits. I _love_ the fact that my partner is getting off inside me as well. 

Dammit, now I gotta change my status. :blushed:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well then I must not be "average" because I have no problem having multiple orgasms with my partner's dick. And I like it so much better than the digits. I _love_ the fact that my partner is getting off inside me as well.
> 
> Dammit, now I gotta change my status. :blushed:


Lots of women don't like penetration that much. I'm not just projecting or anything either. It's the reason why women fake orgasms and men think women can't orgasm.

Actually I'm not one of these women. But, that doesn't mean I'm not aware they exist. Most women I've been in bed with didn't like me to spend too long "up there".


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

As they say, it's not the size of the ship, but the motion of the ocean. :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

What happened to the men? I think our dicks scared them away. :sad:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## hood (Jun 15, 2010)

I'ma just say, it always makes the girls smile :wink:


----------



## Mind Marauder (Nov 12, 2009)

hood said:


> I'ma just say, it always makes the girls smile :wink:


Dude I'm pretty sure that could mean two totally different "things."

I'm average (6 inches) and I've heard that I perform just fine. So whatever. No big deal to me. There are many ways to please a woman if you are attentive and aware (and can be man enough to ask what they like and/or take directions). I can also understand why some guys worry about size/girth (societal pressure, porn, etc.), but in the end I've heard time and time again girls pay more attention to the way a guy makes them feel emotionally and intellectually FIRST and how "well equipped" a guy is comes second.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

hood said:


> I'ma just say, it always makes the girls smile :wink:


They're trying not to laugh.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> What do you mean?


Oh there weren't any men posting for a while there.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> What happened to the men? I think our dicks scared them away. :sad:


naw still here. Technically I just got here. How do you tell you have a large girth or a small one? I am fairly sure mine is average (could be tiny for all I know). I measured it once out of curiosity a long time ago. Over 5 1/2in aroused. Feels kind of weird talking about this:laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Oh there weren't any men posting for a while there.


OK. This is a rather newish thread, though, so there'll probably be plenty of responses from men.


----------



## hood (Jun 15, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> They're trying not to laugh.


Hah you mean faint


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

hood said:


> Hah you mean faint


Why would they faint, and what does smiling have to do with fainting?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why would they faint, and what does smiling have to do with fainting?


:laughing: good point. I think people can faint with a smile on their face but trying to not faint by smiling wouldn't make sense:laughing:


----------



## hood (Jun 15, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why would they faint, and what does smiling have to do with fainting?


Man... you're just a hater gator lol


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> What happened to the men? I think our dicks scared them away. :sad:


I just didn't see much point in posting the size of my penis. :tongue:

It'll do it's job when the time comes, that's all I need to know.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

hood said:


> Man... you're just a hater gator lol


I don't know what that means.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm always impressed by the big ones... I've got myself a nice big one right now, but not many of my relationships seem to last anyhow... The sex is great though while it lasts.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

geGamedev said:


> I just didn't see much point in posting the size of my penis. :tongue:
> 
> It'll do it's job when the time comes, that's all I need to know.


It's just that the OP was giving me the impression that we were going to receive a catalogue. It was men objectifying men- priceless. 

Also, I don't like the term "short". Especially since short men are notorious for having large penises.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Especially since short men are notorious for having large penises.


Plural? As in you mean they have more than one? Incredible!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

AEIOU said:


> Plural? As in you mean they have more than one? Incredible!


Corrected especially for AEIOU: Short men are notorious for having large PENIS.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

O hai guise.. sharing is caring.. and I don't see a lot of sharing in here.. :crying:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Promethea said:


> O hai guise.. sharing is caring.. and I don't see a lot of sharing in here.. :crying:


I will share with the ladies. Just come on over.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Hold on, I can't find it.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

6 inch. nothing special. got a nice upward curve on it, though. g-spot stimulation ftw.


----------



## Anhedonic Lake (May 9, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> Hold on, I can't find it.


Don't worry, size does not matter. It is where you stick it that counts.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you telling me I need directions? How rude.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Anhedonic Lake said:


> Don't worry, size does not matter. It is where you stick it that counts.


Yeah. Some orifices will make you a stallion, regardless of your size. Not that I know what a stallion feels like.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

inches confuse me. i'll call myself fresco of priapus and leave it at that.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

Whoever wants to know my penis size should come and find out in person


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

You don't show these to other people so why would you worry about their size?


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yeah. Some orifices will make you a stallion, regardless of your size. Not that I know what a stallion feels like.


Seriously stop competing for the sluttiest comment of 2010!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Seriously stop competing for the sluttiest comment of 2010!


Please don't call female members or their posts slutty. She's quite obviously not doing that.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Its not meant as an insult at all, i am just pointing out she is very open about her sexuality. 
And fine ill restrict my slutty comment remark to the male members then. Skycloud86, your post is very slutty.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

+










+











+










>


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Its not meant as an insult at all, i am just pointing out she is very open about her sexuality.
> And fine ill restrict my slutty comment remark to the male members then. Skycloud86, your post is very slutty.


Slutty is a term mainly applied to women rather than men, but it's no more acceptable to use it in regards to a man than it is to use it in regards to a woman.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Seriously stop competing for the sluttiest comment of 2010!


Are you saying I _won_?

*taps microphone* Ahem. First of all, I 'd like to thank the little people...


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Are you saying I _won_?


Your are doing quite well. Keep up the good work and the "really short skirt of seduction" and " stringless g-string" will be all yours!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Your are doing quite well. Keep up the good work and the "really short skirt of seduction" and " stringless g-string" will be all yours!


Pfft. All my hard work just to get door prizes from your closet? Okay I give up. :dry:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

BassClef said:


> pictures


What do those pictures symbolise, and what do they have to do with the size of a penis?


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Me entering this thread =


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

xezene said:


> Me entering this thread =


Someone made it in response to one regarding the size of women's breasts.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> O hai guise.. sharing is caring.. and I don't see a lot of sharing in here.. :crying:


I'm not answering directly.
There is no consensus as to "average" size, yet alone what would be considered above or below average. Every study ever conducted seems to produce different results. If (according to?) the mean erect length is 5.9 inches, then I'm easily 18% above average.

I don't think it's any weirder for a man to know his own length than it is for a woman to know her own breast size or to be aware that maybe one of them is slightly larger than the other.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Someone made it in response to one regarding the size of women's breasts.


Ah, as I did not read that thread...you can say it has been posted twice!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I have 4 inches.

I AM SMALL PENIS!


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I take having a small penis as a compliment by the way. It _stays_ out of the way!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^Death to all- just fuck it, because I have small prick!
Now the world must stop, because of my small cock!


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I was actually hoping to see some photos here...


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

that would be a bit much


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I think we could do without pictures lol.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Posting pictures on here who be just like playing Simon Says. Only you get BANNED for losing. :laughing:


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Can we have some female input on the validity of this chart? If it's accurate my self esteem just skyrocketed :crazy:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

^ ^ ^
You just made my day. Not because of my penis size, but because someone actually made a graph that measures it.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Just like penis are supposed to do. As long as it does it's jobs it doesn't matter the size


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

6.5 inch, over average girth. It's unemployed right now though, needs a manager 

Willing to work overtime hahaha.....


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll do the masses a favor and provide a picture:










:crazy: mwahahaha


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> I'll do the masses a favor and provide a picture


:mellow:

Wow. I initially shielded my eyes.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> I'll do the masses a favor and provide a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz love demotivational posters!


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What do those pictures symbolise, and what do they have to do with the size of a penis?


I meant it fairly literally. There is more to sex than just dick (tongue, lips, hands, and _then_ dick is greater than just dick). For those that are subconscious over their size its really unnecessary.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> Lulz love demotivational posters!


That was narsty.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay so I'm back. :dry:

Anyway I know I"ve posted over and over again how I don't think that size matters. In fact I think I've exhausted almost every different creative way to say it.

But instead of penis size threads, I was thinking about how hot it would be if someone made a "describe your penis" thread. No measurements needed. But that would probably be way too hot for this forum though. Understandable. I'd probably pass out or something. The closest I think we ever got was that Morning Wood thread. *fans self*. Damn, I couldn't stay out of there either. What a perv....


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

We could make a lot of money making a website about that...


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

My internet penis is freaking huge, with lasers even


----------



## Helter Skelter (Oct 19, 2010)

*TreeBob's* on the cutting edge. Smaller, faster, higher resolution.

---

*assbiscuits*... Huh, fine choice. I had an Xbox Live gamer-tag aptly named "Milk Muffin." Well, still have; I just never use the thing. 

ANYWAY, everything you wrote is completely ridiculous. At least in my experience, since I don't officially represent all of mankind. It *should not* take an hour to reach your first orgasm. Orgasm does not solely rely on stimulation of the clitoris, G or A spot. The whole body is fair game. It's not all physical stimulation either.

That said, after proper build up, the penis is by no means an ineffective tool. Unless your partner is aimlessly plunging. But a good rhythm while teasing the proper areas, combined with the intensity of bodies splashing together is far, far beyond a crappy pair of fingers.

I get the impression the "real pleasure" you referred to isn't in the neighborhood of the actual thing.


EDIT: Woops, didn't notice this thread was eight pages long. I'm tired, not going to bother trailing back.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> I'll do the masses a favor and provide a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see two legs and an ugly gnarled penis.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^I saw a therapist asap afterwards. :S
...the night terrors are diminishing ...slowly.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Drake said:


> My internet penis is freaking huge, with lasers even


You should train your penis lasers to perform tubal litigations mid coitus. You could make some good money there, the perfect side job.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> But, I already knew this.
> 
> 
> >


le blush~! :O


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I have heard a lot that the way a man feels about his penis size is comparable to the way a woman feels about her figure - so far as self-esteem goes (for most people - there are exceptions i'm sure, so don't jump on me for this ; P ). Anyway, yeah, from the time men are little boys, they hear it all the time in our culture.. penis size.. penis size.. Of course you are curious!


I love being an exception to rules! I don't remember ever attaching my self-esteem to my appearance. My mind and the things I accomplish with it are far more likely to impact my mood than anything in my pants will... Unless I'm putting it to use at the time, of course. :crazy:


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm....according to this chart I can claim to have a larger than average penis regardless of which country I go to and not be lying.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Proteus said:


> Hmmm....according to this chart I can claim to have a larger than average penis regardless of which country I go to and not be lying.


Daaaaayum. @ s. korea.. 










And o hai proteus.. :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Proteus said:


> Hmmm....according to this chart I can claim to have a larger than average penis regardless of which country I go to and not be lying.


Wtf? Where's Africa? :crazy:


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Daaaaayum. @ s. korea..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y0 hai 'methea a/s/l? pix?


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Proteus said:


> Hmmm....according to this chart I can claim to have a larger than average penis regardless of which country I go to and not be lying.


I want to see Denmark, Norway and or Sweden listed on the next chart.



Edit: Wait, I checked that link out and it's a fucking penis enhancement website. What the fuck dude.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I wonder how they recruit the schlong-measurement team.. and what its like just measuring schlong after schlong all day.. soft -then- hard, also.. :shocked:


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Daaaaayum. @ s. korea..


Woah!! I feel really sorry for them! :sad:



Proteus said:


> Hmmm....according to this chart I can claim to have a larger than average penis regardless of which country I go to and not be lying.


That chart is a nice image boost. roud:


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I wonder how they recruit the schlong-measurement team.. and what its like just measuring schlong after schlong all day.. soft -then- hard, also.. :shocked:


You'd have to put in many long, hard hours of work, I'm sure.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

This is where all the black people in the room goes \o/ See all the white boys in South Africa ruined their stats.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

This may have been asked already so excuse me but I don't feel like reading back through 11 pages of penis. 

How does one measure their penis to be most accurate? Where do you start? I think we need a standard made and certified.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Proteus said:


> You'd have to put in many long, hard hours of work, I'm sure.


A real painstaking labor of love, I'm sure. Who here would be.. up for the challenge?


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> A real painstaking labor of love, I'm sure. Who here would be.. up for the challenge?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

^
I am in an rl cafe and I actually laughed out loud at that.:laughing:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

here.... just slap it up against your monitor


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> here.... just slap it up against your monitor


Well according to that ruler, I am bigger than the ruler.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well according to that ruler, I am bigger than the ruler.


:blushed: ..........


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Well according to that ruler, I am bigger than the ruler.


In that case your talents are probably required in the noble porn industry.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

mrscientist said:


> In that case your talents are probably required in the noble porn industry.


Is it wrong that I get off banning you guys more? Porn seems like so much work!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> I've measured it. I've sent pics of it against a ruler. Why? Because I was once stupid enough to think, "Hey, why not? Just in case size does matter, maybe it'll be incentive to stay." Nope. It's just there. Sure, it got me used for sex once, but to use me, you have to sink lower than low. Anyway, it's close to eight, but like I said, it's just useless and there. It never did shit for my esteem, which is tied into my intelligence and appearance. It never did me any favors in life.


Wow. And you probably pass out from morning wood.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> I've measured it. I've sent pics of it against a ruler. Why? Because I was once stupid enough to think, "Hey, why not? Just in case size does matter, maybe it'll be incentive to stay." Nope. It's just there. Sure, it got me used for sex once, but to use me, you have to sink lower than low. Anyway, it's close to eight, but like I said, it's just useless and there. It never did shit for my esteem, which is tied into my intelligence and appearance. It never did me any favors in life.


doesn't matter the size they say
our esteem is busted anyway


----------



## Seventree (Jan 12, 2010)

Has it ever been pointed out that size hardly matters as the ladies sensitive area is very sensitive at the start before you enter and gets less sensitive the deeper you go. Which means having larger equipment could cause more problems such as straining sensitive spots when too enthusiastic etc, whereas normal sized equipment would be just right. I mean that it matters only in a psychological and societal perspective rather than performance wise if people know what they are doing.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

lols .....


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Personality Cafe Penis off!

kgo.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

If I had 8 mm, I would have posted it, and been honest about it. Why? Because I checked the bra size thread, and I didn't see the ladies making a big fuss or dodging the question. Besides, I've asked ex's and I've asked female friends, and, without a single exception, they all told me, that it's my personality that screws me over, not my looks, not my bedroom performance, not anything else. "You're an asshole. You're a douche bag. You're a manipulative, devious, little worm. You're a psycho, and I thought you were going to kill me, and bury me under your house. You never told me how you felt. You made me feel replaceable. You have all the warmth of a corpse in the morgue. You're as affectionate as my neighbor's rabid dog. Blah, blah, blah." I could be packing twelve inches, look like Brad Pitt, and have a few million in the bank, and it ain't gonna change who I am. My best chance at improving my odds with women is an ice pick lobotomy and cutting out my tongue, so I can no longer communicate, just smile and drool.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> If I had 8 mm, I would have posted it, and been honest about it. Why? Because I checked the bra size thread, and I didn't see the ladies making a big fuss or dodging the question. Besides, I've asked ex's and I've asked female friends, and, without a single exception, they all told me, that it's my personality that screws me over, not my looks, not my bedroom performance, not anything else. "You're an asshole. You're a douche bag. You're a manipulative, devious, little worm. You're a psycho, and I thought you were going to kill me, and bury me under your house. You never told me how you felt. You made me feel replaceable. You have all the warmth of a corpse in the morgue. You're as affectionate as my neighbor's rabid dog. Blah, blah, blah." I could be packing twelve inches, look like Brad Pitt, and have a few million in the bank, and it ain't gonna change who I am. My best chance at improving my odds with women is an ice pick lobotomy and cutting out my tongue, so I can no longer communicate, just smile and drool.


Are you absolutely sure looking like Brad Pitt wouldn't work?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

To those who ask about "what a woman likes" pertaining to size, it's all about (Fits like a glove), does anyone not realize that women's parts are just as "different" a deeper hole might like a deeper stick. So a small hole would want a small stick, it's like connecting puzzle pieces together  Just keep trying till you get the right fit, haha


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey there Cinderella, vaginas are elastic and what I like about them is one size fits all. You were not a 4-8 inch baby were you?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

BassClef said:


> Hey there Cinderella, vaginas are elastic and what I like about them is one size fits all. You were not a 4-8 inch baby were you?


You realise we don't have babies for sexual pleasure right?


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Touche. 


.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Touch what? Hey, nobody told me there was going to be some touching going on in here.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

I meant touché; but now that you piped in..:blushed:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> (Touch My Penis)


How does it feel to be the most profligate person here?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

AEIOU said:


> How does it feel to be the most profligate person here?


Well at first it feels like perhaps I didn't get enough approval from my parents as a child. :crying: But then someone caring like you pipes in and then I feel completely validated and can move on with the rest of my day. Thanks! :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Penis envy in Freudian psychoanalysis refers to the theorized reaction of a girl during her psychosexual development to the realization that she does not have a penis. Freud considered this realization a defining moment in the development of gender and sexual identity for women. According to Freud, the parallel reaction in boys to the realization that girls do not have a penis is castration anxiety.

In contemporary culture, the term is most often used to refer to males who are envious of the size of another man's larger penis, and occasionally used symbolically or metaphorically to refer to women who wish they had a penis, or to denigrate women who want to be the same as men on an unusually comprehensive number of terms." - Penis envy


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Are you absolutely sure looking like Brad Pitt wouldn't work?


Oh, he can get laid, but that's not what he wants.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> Oh, he can get laid, but that's not what he wants.


I always knew you two would understand each other. I'm good.... I'm just not sure if it's a healthy connection.  Please don't blow us all up. *Hides all the matches*

Okay, back to Penis!


----------

